# CGI Problem bei Strato



## technikfrager (13. Februar 2007)

Servus!

Im habe im Root Verzeichnis meines Strato Webpakets einen Ordner angelegt, auf den einer meiner Domains intern umgeleitet wird - dort befindet sich also die Website der Domain.
Nun will ich die Profi CGIs von Strato benutzen. Wenn ich die aktiviere, entstehen diese im Rootverzeichnis des Webspaces im cgi-data Ordner, bzw. in darin befindlichen Unterordnern. Wie greift man aber nun auf diese CGIs im cgi-data Ordner zu bzw. wie verlinkt man die Webseiten mit den CGIs?
Beispielweise die Webvotefunktion: Man soll auf seiner Seite den code

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash"
    width="200" height="319" 
    data="/cgi-data/webvoting/1_poll.swf"
    type="application/x-shockwave-flash">
    <param name="movie" value="/cgi-data/webvoting/1_poll.swf" />
    <param name="quality" value="high" />
    <param name="bgcolor" value="#000060" />
   </object>

einbauen. Doch mit diesem Code funktioniert der Webvote nicht, da auf den Pfad /cgi-data/webvoting/1_poll.swf gar nicht zugegriffen werden kann. Wie muss ich den Pfad verändern?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber möglicherweise musst Du in dem Verzeichnis, auf das Deine Subdomain verweist auch ein cgi-data erstellen, und die Dateien dort manuell reinkopieren.


[IRONIE AN]
Was sagt denn der Strato-Support zu dem Problem?
[IRONIE AUS]


----------



## technikfrager (27. Februar 2007)

Ja. so muss mans wohl leider machen. So habe ichs auch gemacht.

Hier die original Strato Antwort:
"""
Bitte beachten Sie, dass bei einer eingestellten "Umleitung der Domain" die Scripte nicht ausgeführt werden können. 

Die CGI`s liegen auf dem Strato-Server im Ordner /cgi-data bzw. /cgi-bin.
Bei einer eingestellten Umleitung können diese benötigten Ordner nicht mehr angesprochen werden.
"""

Wobei in der Hilfe bei Strato steht, das es eigentlich funktioniert, wenn man die Domain auf ein internes Verzeichis leitet.


----------

